# Trekking Buddha, new travel blog. Link swap anyone?



## Arapala (Sep 14, 2013)

I have just recently launched a new website and trying to get it off the ground. Working on registering the domain, right now its just:

www.trekkingbuddha.blogspot.com

Will be posting a lot of how-to tutorials about backpacking and alt. forms of living/travel. Already some information on there. Check it out, share the word. 

I am looking for other people with websites who would be interested in swapping links? I will put your link in my link list, and vice versa. If interested please comment or message me!


----------



## West (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey it's trekkingbuddha! Didn't expect to see you here! What's up! northbywest.tumblr.com


----------

